# Need Sub's "Cleveland Area"



## Great Lakes Sno (Mar 19, 2005)

We are in need of sub-contractors for the Parma, Strongsville, Middleburg Hts area, if interested please contact.
Must have reliable equipment and be available all winter.
Top pay for top performers.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Butcher (Sep 30, 2008)

Steve 
I am interested in talking to you 330-714-5389

Thanks 

Butch


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Your on the wrongside of town for me


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

If I needed spot work could you keep me busy? When it's not snowing in Columbus I'd like to head to NE Ohio where it snows all of the time!


----------



## Great Lakes Sno (Mar 19, 2005)

Back to top


----------



## Polardoo (Oct 12, 2008)

*Plowing Contracting*

I am interested in subbing out this winter with my Silverado. I am in Olmsted Falls so definately my area. [email protected]


----------



## Nelsen (Oct 19, 2008)

*Sub help here too*

Ironically....I also live in Olmsted Falls, and ALSO have a Silverado! And I'm available to sub in the nearby Strongsville and other areas.

Please email with any [email protected]

Thanks, Rick :waving:


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

steve, wondering if you needed any shovelers for this season. I will be home from school for 6 weeks and was looking to help someone out.

Kyle


----------



## Great Lakes Sno (Mar 19, 2005)

Back to the top


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

I might be interested...shoot me an email at [email protected] or 330-704-2563. I'm currently based out of lakewood. Thanks!


----------



## kasper (Oct 26, 2004)

Interested...we have stuff in your area. Please contact us at 216-299-9742. Thanks


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have three new trucks. Reliable equipment and experienced drivers.

Scott Hill
330 329-0116
[email protected]


----------

